# 2015 GNG Mid Drive with failed crankset clutch - need ideas on replacement parts



## FluorescentPinkPanda (May 4, 2015)

The crankset clutch on my 2015 GNG Electric mid drive failed when I was pedaling. I've only used it for a few days extremely lightly. GNG wants $46 for the part, so I'm not happy about it. Wouldn't you expect a free replacement if the item was brand new and less than a year old? Maybe I'm spoiled by the service in the US.

Anyway, does anyone have any ideas on what I should do to fix this problem? Even if I buy the new clutch from GNG, I'm worried it will fail again. It failed under very light force, so I don't trust its design.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

If you bought it from a shop then take it back.


----------



## FluorescentPinkPanda (May 4, 2015)

I bought it from GNG Electric which is in Hong Kong, so unfortunately, I'm suffering from early adopter issues, not that I'm that early of an adopter since GNG kits have been around for quite a while, but I wish these would be available in the US from US sellers/distributors.



cjsb said:


> If you bought it from a shop then take it back.


----------



## waffleBeast (Jul 5, 2010)

Send the whole thing back and get bike with no motor besides yourself.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ebikes are full of these kinds of problems.

The shop where I work built up a kit on a fatbike to sell, got fed up with the repeated problems, and now won't have ANYTHING to do with ebikes if they can avoid it.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

There is a guy out here in Oregon who really seems to be putting those gng motors on another level. His approach really had me considering building an ebike to have bike access to the way out fishing and swimming spots around the area.

To anyone using these, be responsible. You can gather serious downhill forces anywhere, so do not be reckless. You can injure or kill people or yourself and be held legally responsible. These are motorized vehicles and must be treated that way.

Lightning Rods Mid Drive


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Perfect solutionfor you: get an actual bike & not an electric motorcycle with pedals.


----------



## FluorescentPinkPanda (May 4, 2015)

*I've found a solution*

The solution is a Cyclone crankset, preferably with an ISIS bottom bracket.

Worlds best e-bike diy kit affordable Mid-drive motor kit DH 148mm ISIS Bottom Bracket freewheel crank electric Bicycle Bike DIY kit Kits Chainwheel High Torque speed suspension Chopper electric recumbent affordable Mid-drive motor kit DH 148mm ISIS 

This is a tried and true crankset with many aftermarket parts available.



FluorescentPinkPanda said:


> The crankset clutch on my 2015 GNG Electric mid drive failed when I was pedaling. I've only used it for a few days extremely lightly. GNG wants $46 for the part, so I'm not happy about it. Wouldn't you expect a free replacement if the item was brand new and less than a year old? Maybe I'm spoiled by the service in the US.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have any ideas on what I should do to fix this problem? Even if I buy the new clutch from GNG, I'm worried it will fail again. It failed under very light force, so I don't trust its design.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

waffleBeast said:


> Send the whole thing back and get bike with no motor besides yourself.





burtronix said:


> Perfect solutionfor you: get an actual bike & not an electric motorcycle with pedals.


It is quite possible he has a physical limitation that requires him to use an Electric Assisted bike. If you do not have a positive comment, perhaps do not comment at all?


----------

